# ZOTAC GeForce GTX 950 AMP! Edition 2 GB



## W1zzard (Aug 20, 2015)

ZOTAC's GTX 950 AMP! Edition is the only GTX 950 with a backplate. It is cooled by a full-metal thermal solution that gives the product a high-quality look and feel. The card is also the fastest in our tests thanks to a large overclock on both the GPU and memory.

*Show full review*


----------



## SmokingCrop (Aug 20, 2015)

Nice to see 4 variants reviewed @ release day!
Will this happen more often in the future or just a one time thing? (or a maybe?)

I'm hoping for it when the next gtx 970 equivalent releases (1070 or whatever it'll be called) 
Especially for the noise vs Temperature.


----------



## red_stapler (Aug 21, 2015)

Nvidia wasn't kidding about these chips overclocking well!


----------



## GhostRyder (Aug 21, 2015)

Is Zotac the only company recently with the balls to overclock their cards like this at least on NVidia's side?  I mean seriously they keep releasing cards with awesome overclocks and on this card they even push the memory higher!!!

Man makes me like Zotac cards now, seems like they have been doing all they can to show their cards are awesome with these great coolers and awesome starting clocks!


----------



## Farhad71 (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi
can i use this card on this config?

Mb: asus m4n78 se
ram: 2x2gb ddr2
cpu: amd athlon x2 x250
Psu: Green 485w

thanks.


----------



## GhostRyder (Sep 22, 2015)

Farhad71 said:


> Hi
> can i use this card on this config?
> 
> Mb: asus m4n78 se
> ...


 Eh not sure on that PSU but as long as you have a 6 pin connector on the PSU that should be more than adequate to run it.


----------



## Farhad71 (Sep 22, 2015)

GhostRyder said:


> Eh not sure on that PSU but as long as you have a 6 pin connector on the PSU that should be more than adequate to run it.



PSU have 1x6 pin connector


----------



## sr20det_fung (Jan 27, 2016)

Will it be too harsh for my system to work with this card?

Core i7 860 2.8GHz
12G RAM
PSU: just 350W.......(but with a free 6-pin connector)

Thanks.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jan 27, 2016)

sr20det_fung said:


> Will it be too harsh for my system to work with this card?
> 
> Core i7 860 2.8GHz
> 12G RAM
> ...


 It should work ok since that card is pretty low power and the CPU does not eat up the rest of that power.  The big problem would be how the rails are on the PSU and how they are split.  You could try it and if it does not work you just need to upgrade to a cheap PSU in the 430-500 watt range if it causes problem.


----------



## sr20det_fung (Jan 27, 2016)

Dear GhostRyder,

Thanks for your reply.


----------

